# New Mix For You Lot



## Don1 (Mar 20, 2008)

All, if there is one piece of advice I could offer you, then wearing sunscreen would be it.

That, and having a listen to my latest offering - Peak.

'Peak' is peak time trance - something to really get your teeth into and have a dance.

I know Trance isn't the coolest thing any more, but damn, have a listen to these tunes...

Set list:

Mohawk - Celestia (Noel Sanger Rmx)

Enviro - For You (Blizzard Rmx)

Toonpaz - Waterdrops

Dreas - Signs (Akesson Rmx)

Nitrous Oxide - Red Moon Slide

Paul Miller - Call Me Miller (Fruit & Veg Rmx)

AB Project - Another Time (Icone Rmx)

Andy Blueman - Time To Rest (Daniel Kandi Banging Rmx)

Aurosonic - Solar Breath (Ferrin and Low Rmx)

Si Patterson - Smack

http://www.djschrism-don1.com


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Wouldn't sound out of place blaring out of a Citroen Saxo populated with Burberry clad miscreants. h34r:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Running_man said:


> Wouldn't sound out of place blaring out of a Citroen Saxo populated with Burberry clad miscreants. h34r:


 :lol: h34r:


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2008)

mrteatime said:


> Running_man said:
> 
> 
> > Wouldn't sound out of place blaring out of a Citroen Saxo populated with Burberry clad miscreants. h34r:
> ...


LMFAO :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Did you actually bother listening to it?

I like it


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

I have a home theater in my car. :bb: It'll sound fabulous.


----------



## Don1 (Mar 20, 2008)

Running Man - love it!  But the Chavaxo crowd tend to be far more 'blingin' to 'represent tha hood' and this is far too uncool for them.

Rhaythorne - you're welcome. There are others there (and maybe a dirty funky funky mix tomorrow!)


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Just downloaded and tested but my $5,000 cdp can't read mp3's. :lol: :lol: Works on computer and the car tho. :lol: :lol:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

umm a bit too boom boom boom boom for me.

Have you any ELO? h34r:


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Don, not my cup of tea but I was only having a jape and meant no harm but you got the gist of my post thankfully as did others!  You're obviously good at what you do so fair play to you.



rhaythorne said:


> Did you actually bother listening to it?
> 
> I like it


Rhaythorne, of course I f*****g listened to it!







What are getting at?


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

You, it would seem 

Don1, cool, I'll keep an eye (ear?) open for that and look forward to having a listen


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Trance is utterly, utterly timeless - great mix Don!

AB Project? CHOON! :lol:

This reminds me of the days when I could often be found on a beach in Cornwall or a field outside of Tamerton Folliot dancing until dawn...


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I am too old, I hear "Boom, boom, boom" and my ears just filter the noise out, would possibly like it without the "Boom, boom, boom".

Did like "El Hombre" (With nothing but chickens? :blink: ) even with the booms


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

MarkF said:


> I am too old, I hear "Boom, boom, boom" and my ears just filter the noise out, would possibly like it without the "Boom, boom, boom".
> 
> Did like "El Hombre" (With nothing but chickens? :blink: ) even with the booms


I've got a CD somewhere with a load of Balaeric house and trance, but with all the boom boom taken out of it - it's fantastic for a sunny sunday afternoon of chilling out...


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

blackandgolduk said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > I am too old, I hear "Boom, boom, boom" and my ears just filter the noise out, would possibly like it without the "Boom, boom, boom".
> ...


That sounds good to me


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Definitely not my thing, as you will probably understand ooh:


----------

